# Easiest slide???????



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Out of all the semi auto's that you have ever handled, shot, etc...........which one had the easiest(least amount of effort) slide to rack, new, out of the box?


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd have to say that the easiest was actually my Springfield GI 1911. The hardest, by far my Kahr CM9.


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

Beretta .22 Neos, yes its a target .22 so it should be, but you did say ANY semi-auto. Friends four year old son did it all by himself. My PT-92 is pretty easy as well.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Springfield XDM-9 4.5"


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Colt GI 45...
If the reason you are asking is for someone handicapped try this 
Find ANY auto that has fairly large rear sights and then you can rack the slide against any sharp edge(door jamb, table edge) using the rear sights.( My brother is handicapped and was taught this way by dad).


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I've heard the small sig P238 .380 is one of the easiest slides to rack. The smoothest that i have is a blued 92G 1993 model which is slick as greased glass.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

The reason I asked the question was.....my wife is not very accurate with the smaller handled revolvers, and there is too much recoil for the size of the grip...I would like to see her shooting a semi, but grip strength is a problem(that's her only handicap so far)...she can't rack the slide on my 84fs, nor my 96, nor my Bodyguard...actually, I have a hard time with the slide on the 84(needs breaking in) so, I just wanted to see if there were any easier slide autos out there.....I have racked a Sig P238...about the same as my Bodyguard......wouldn't want cock and lock anyway.....but thanks for the input...


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

My husband's Sig Sauer Scorpion was waaaay easier than either of my guns.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

berettabone said:


> The reason I asked the question was.....my wife is not very accurate with the smaller handled revolvers, and there is too much recoil for the size of the grip...I would like to see her shooting a semi, but grip strength is a problem(that's her only handicap so far)...she can't rack the slide on my 84fs, nor my 96, nor my Bodyguard...actually, I have a hard time with the slide on the 84(needs breaking in) so, I just wanted to see if there were any easier slide autos out there.....I have racked a Sig P238...about the same as my Bodyguard......wouldn't want cock and lock anyway.....but thanks for the input...


Have you tried the PX4 Storm subcompact or compact. I know the subcompact is the easiest to rack as I've experienced. My brothers wife is in the same boat and everyone was recommending the Sig 238, I let her try my PX4 sub-compact and she didn't have a problem for what that's worth.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I will have to check one out, thanks....


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Compacts of decent caliber have stiffer springs than their larger counterparts. Look at mid to full-size guns. Another problem with the Berettas like the 84 etc. is that there isn't as much surface area where the cocking serrations are. 

Are we talking for carry or just range shooting? 

There's a wide variety of aftermarkt grips avaialble for small-frame revolvers such as the J-frames that offer more grip to hang on to. As for the accuracy of a small revolver, no kidding. You have no sight radius, a heavy trigger, and no recoil absorbing mass. A 4" K or L frame revolver is a better revolver to learn on etc.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

My Beretta M9, no question about it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

For centerfire pistols in primary SD calibers (9mm and up), I'd say the Smith and Wesson M&P 9mm and the Taurus PT92 9mm probably have the lightest slides I have felt. Might be inclined to add the Kahr T9 and the Browning Hi-Power Mark III-S. The Kimber Custom in .45 has a somewhat light slide for the caliber. Too many guns over the years so it's hard to remember all or even a decent number of them.


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

Should look into getting her one the 3rd gen S&W (59's). I've got a 5904 ex service pistol and my wife loves shooting it almost as much as me. Been so many rounds run through it the slide almost takes no effort at all. Very low recoil with the CCI 115grs. I will never sale that gun, it is fantastic!! Someone had a post that there are NIB 5906's $250 I think. Going to get one for myself!


----------



## Bigdave24 (Sep 14, 2010)

Walther P5 was by far the easiest slide to rack that I've tried. Probably because of the double recoil spring system.


----------



## AK_Maine_Iac (Feb 25, 2012)

My old Gov issue Colt 1911a1 is as slick as snort on a glass door knob.


----------

